# crosscut sled tolerance



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

So I finally made a real sled according to the wood whisperer's plan. I used 5/8" mdf. After several days I finally got it together (after glue ups and work allowed me to finish). 

I used hardwood slats at the start, but I was having trouble getting it to slide well, so I changed the slats to uhmw. It slides good now. 

So after doing this and a weeks worth of work, Im at .011 at approx 18". Would yall try to get it better? I may just make another in a few months. Is mdf a good material to use? It was cheaper than PW and I figure less prone to weather/humidity issues.

I am going to make another one for mitered edges so Im alot more in tune with how I will build it. 

Can I have your input please?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

How are you determining that the sled is out? If you hold an accurate square against the reference edge and the cut, and hold it up to the light, you shouldn't see any light under either edge of the square. I don't think you need to get any more accurate than that but less isn't acceptable.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I used the 5 cut method like wood whisperer used on his video.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Robert, with multiple cuts, a very slight variation can be multiplied. Make a cut and check it with an accurate square. All the issues of a tuned saw, no slop in the runners, sharp blade, no backing up after the cut, work not slipping, not taking a skim cut, straight reference edge, etc. come into play. If all those are correct, a square will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Hammer, ill give that a try also.

Robert


----------

